# Mertens Water Monitor enclosure



## Simon_Archibald (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi all,
Just thought I'd share these photos of my new Merten's Water Monitor (Varanus mertensi) enclosure that I'm in the middle of building. All that needs to be added now is the heating (which hasn't yet arrived), 2 pieces of mesh on 2 sections of the roof, and water/heater to the pond.

Hope you enjoy the photos...they're in my album here:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/index....e&amp;name=gallery&amp;include=view_album.php

Let me know what you guys think.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Retic (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks excellent Simon. What are the dimensions ? I want to start an outdoor Mertens enclosure soon, then I need to get some Mertens


----------



## Dicco (Oct 31, 2005)

Great job Simon


----------



## NCHERPS (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey Simon,

Looks great mate.
Can I ask if you will be filtering the water in that big black tank? Does it have a bottom valve for emptying, or will it be a by hand empty job? Just curious if they defecate how you plan on emptying the tank.
You do go all out in your enclosures, great to see. Looking forward to seeing the end result and monitors in there.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks guys...

The enclosure is 2400x2400x1800high, and the "upstairs" is 2400x900x600high.

Neil I'll be filtering and heating the water yes....as for the emptying, I've heard of a water vacuum device? Hoping to track down what that is and where to get one...if not it will be mostly cyphoned out then just emptied and rinsed outside...the trial run of the manual emptying was not a problem.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Jason (Nov 1, 2005)

looking good, well done.


----------



## Ricko (Nov 1, 2005)

speak to matt at animalattraction.com.au he had one i saw him use may be able to help you. and great pics of an awesome cage.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks Ricko...I'll definately do that.

Simon Archibald


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 1, 2005)

Mate, try the bigger aquarium shops in your area, there is a device known as a "Python" water changer for aquariums that you just fit to your tap, put the other end in the pond or tank and turn the tap on. It automatically removes the old water to the drain as it puts the new water in. A great little device but if I remember right you are limited to about 10 metres in length between the tap and the tank or pond. If you fit one of these to a tap timer you can set and forget your water changes.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 1, 2005)

What have you used as substrate in there mate? Is it some sort of mulch and will yuou be putting the same in the upstairs bedroom? I ask because I have been thinking about a similar, though outdoor, enclosure for Laceys. Do you think 2.5x2.5m would be big enough for a pair of these monsters or should I try for 3x3m?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 1, 2005)

Afro,
Thanks for that advice...I'll look into the "python" for sure.

The substrate I've used is mostly Pine Bark that I bought in bags from Bunnings. Then there's also a section of woodchip and over the top I've just thrown some Banksia and Gum leaves (from trees over the back).

As for the Lacies, you'd want 3x3m minimum...and cage the top at least 2m high so they can climb plenty 

Simon Archibald


----------



## Retic (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree with Simon there, 3 m square would be a minimum for a pair and 4 metres square would be better. They can get very big and are quite active.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Simon and Boa  I was thinking along the lines of 2.4x2.4x2.4 but if you reckon that'd be too small then I guess the project gets shelved until retirement when we move back to Qld on a couple of acres  Then my outdoors will prove no problem for space  Better get these albinos breeding to pay for the materials I guess


----------



## sobrien (Nov 2, 2005)

Simon, enclosure looks awesome! Did you build it yourself or do you have a builder mate. I would love something like that but I don't have the know how and I don't know anyone that does. Anyway keep us updated with it. Well done.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Nov 3, 2005)

I built the whole enclosure myself...every single damn screw...and while photos may have made it look like I know even a little about building...let me assure you I don't...like I've told a few people, you won't see any carpenters using my techniques of construction ;-)

Simon Archibald


----------

